# Bullmarket vs. tech/a (Re: CTO trade)



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> CTO bought this morning at 38c in the pullback at 11.10




hi tech/a 

hmmmmmmmm....just had a look at CTO course of sales on Commsec's protrader and there were no trades at all at 38c between 11:07 - 11:12.

There was one trade at 38.5c for 12000 shares at 11:10:42  

btw...it's now ~4:11pm so it's hardly real time anyway.

good luck with them if you really did buy some 

Attached is a text file with the CTO course of sales from Commsec's Protrader.


----------



## markrmau (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Crikey, there are plenty of trades at 38c at 11.17. This isn't a sipping contest. I don't think we really need to accuse each other of BS'ing.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

hi markrmau 

no problem but don't get me wrong  - I didn't make any accusations at all....maybe he did buy some, maybe he didn't...and I don't care if he did or didn't because it is of no consequence to me at all.

All I am saying is that the COS from commsec (as per attachment) doesn't support the price and time he claims he bought them at.....nothing more, nothing less 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

No probs Markus.
My apologies should have known it would be questioned
and thats fine I have questioned many in my time.
I actually guessed the time---should have put approx.

It was 10.47 and the 30000 trade.Trade 126
When I get the Buy note through I'll post that up.
Will give me great pleasure in silencing the Bulldust.
Just love it!

I dont post every trade I do on the public sector,sure as its going well
I have posted if so if thats a sin/cheating whatever so be it.
Not all are profitable as has been seen in the last.
Only have 2 others (discretionary)
AIM 1c down from purchase a few days ago and 
DLS even from purchase a few days ago.


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> hi tech/a
> 
> hmmmmmmmm....just had a look at CTO course of sales on Commsec's protrader and there were no trades at all at 38c between 11:07 - 11:12.
> 
> ...




Perhaps it was 11:10 SA time.... or an approximation. Ask me exactly what time I bought or sold something, and I wouldn't be able to answer without going through my statements.

I could say "about 11:10" and be as much as 15 minutes out. What's more I couldn't care less anyway. What does it matter... unless trying to catch someone out maliciously.

Geez Tech, you'll have  get the channel seven news in to film it next time you make a trade!!!! 


<<<<edit>>>> Tech I see you posted while I was typing... exactly as i suspected... cheers


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

just calling it as I see wayneL 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> just calling it as I see wayneL
> 
> cheers
> 
> bullmarket




Ditto :


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

no problem wayne 

and I see no-one has posted anything that proves anything I actually posted (and not what people think I said) is wrong in anyway whatsover  :   

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## professor_frink (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

thats 2 of your usual ones bullmarket  

cmon-give me the 3rd

"we'll just have to agree to disagree then"

you know you want to!


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> no problem wayne
> 
> and I see no-one has posted anything that proves anything I actually posted (and not what people think I said) is wrong in anyway whatsover  :
> 
> ...




The thing is Bullmarket, tech's been around this board and others for a number of years and has never been anything but fairdinkum. We might disagree on some things but he has *always*had integrity... that counts for something when there is generally such a lack of that commodity these days.


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Gotta laugh



> no problem but don't get me wrong  - I didn't make any accusations at all....maybe he did buy some, maybe he didn't...and I don't care if he did or didn't because it is of no consequence to me at all.




*So why then post it up in the first place.*

Farnkly I dont blame the guy its pretty hard to take for some that the so called "mouths" actually can and do make a buck. Arent full of Nuts crackers and actually hope that their postings will help others in their persuit of financial freedom.

Just to annoy the be jeeses out of you perhaps I'll post the 15K trade a few weeks ago that made $9600,the 12K trade that pulled around $3,800 and the Couple of losses of Around $1k loss and a few(2) of around $350 loss.One around the $7.5k prof about 3 weeks ago---blah blah,Just name what you want posted and there they will be.
Apoologies accepted at anytime-----*and it does matter to me * because my intentions are nothing more than to help others out.

*Thanks anyway Wayne*

Perhaps a full trade log audited from my broker would be more appropriate for the last few months.
Then theres the actual trade log for the last 3.5 yrs on Reefcap.

But hey



> no problem but don't get me wrong  - I didn't make any accusations at all....maybe he did buy some, maybe he didn't...and I don't care if he did or didn't because *it is of no consequence to me at all*.




Reckon your a retired gardener---specialising in cutting Tall Poppies.

Dont worry it could very easily die in the backside tommorow


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

no problem wayne 

all that you say may or may not be true but it's of no interest to me .....all I said was that the COS from Commsec does not support the time and price tech/a claims to have bought those shares....nothing more, nothing less

I would have thought that the simple solution to not being questioned is to get their facts straight before posting....if people can't handle being caught out then they shouldn't make claims....simple really 

surely you're not suggesting that I or anyone else should just blindly believe everything they read in supposedly anonymous forums like this one, are you?.....I certainly don't blindly believe everything I read in chatrooms 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



> I would have thought that the simple solution to not being questioned is to get their facts straight before posting....if people can't handle being caught out then they shouldn't make claims....simple really




My apologies should have been more accurate.
Just hope you question every other poster as you have me.
Just for consistency.

Will all be cleared up in a few days,when I have the contract note---infact I'll have it faxed tommorow,bring it home scan it and post it up.
Facts are right the time posted was sloppy---

Anyway the exercise is to follow the trade/anyones trade and see if we can learn something from it.
Now I usually like to enter trades like this from morning pullbacks.
I look for consolidation on the way up---you'll notice the small area at around 10am at 38/38.5.My scan at a bit after 10.15 showed CTO as a big mover at 40c.I rang and then got in line at 38c rest is history unless Bulldust wants the tape from my conversation with Keith--my broker.


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

You're taking the piss now tech/a.

I think you might have actually made that trade today.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

no prob tech/a 

If the contract notes you offered to post in here contain your name and address then that will be fine......I'll then download a copy of whatever you post and send it to people who are in a position to verify the authenticity and accuracy for me of whatever evidence you post 

but I'm flattered that you think it so important that I believe you 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

*So you should be you have Publicly questioned my integrety and I will have you eat your words.*


*Tried to expose me as a liar,and fraud,under the guise of "Couldnt give a damn"---Well I do.*.I will send by private mail my Brokers phone number and I will give him authority to disclose that trade and relevent details to you.
Ill do the same with Wayne so he can also verify.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

no problem tech/a 

I don't believe even you would be so foolish to authorise somebody to provide a total stranger your personal details over the phone especially when whoever you authorise will have no way whatsoever of identifying with 100% accuracy who he/she is giving your personal information to...

but then again maybe you would be that silly and so you're just making a fool out of yourself now with your suggestioin...

Next time, just make sure you get your facts straight before posting and don't give me or anyone else an opportunity to catch you out like I did ealier....simple really...

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## dutchie (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Quote from Bullmarket...

"Next time, just make sure you get your facts straight before posting and don't give me or anyone else an opportunity to catch you out like I did ealier....simple really..."

Bullmarket

I have always thought that this was a friendly forum and that we all contributed to it with the intention of helping each other to become better traders.

We are definitely not here to try and catch each other out.

Some people contribute more than others (and over longer periods) but it goes without saying that each individual must make up their own mind as to how they will use the information submitted.

There is no place here to question other peoples honesty or integrity as it is assumed that each contributer is "fairdinkum".

If you or anyone does not believe the information in a submission then you will act accordingly to that information. But it is not in the friendly spirit of this forum to accuse someone of lying since it is very difficult for anyone to have all the facts in this type of communication system.

I think you owe Tech/a an apology for questioning his honesty and integrity irrespective of the fact that what you said is "how you see it".

Lets stop putting each other down and instead enjoy each others contributions.

Tech/a

I don't think you need to show proof of anything - this forum knows your "fairdinkum".


Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

hi dutchie 

I do not owe anybody an apology because I, like everyone else, am 100% entitled to post about anything that looks suss.

If you look back at my post you will see that I actually wished tech/a good luck with his trade if in fact he did by some shares....he may or may not have but that is irrelevent to me 

All I said was that the course of sales from commsec do not support the time and price that tech/a claimed to have bought them at....nothing more, nothing less......and I, again like everyone else, am under no obligation at all to blindly believe anything that is said in chatrooms.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Spot on Dutchie.


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Well said dutchie,

Gee's bull WHY did'nt you ask Tech by private post first ?   

You now will Reap what you sowed from this mate.  

Bob.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

but I'll make a deal with you dutchie 

if you can post any verifiable information that proves anything I actually said in my original post is wrong in any way then I will apologise and take it up with commsec.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## GreatPig (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hey Tech,

You really got a broker called Keith? Can you also get him to fax his birth certificate, resume, and a few references just so that we can be sure you're not BS'ing? 

More seriously, don't you use an online broker?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> but I'll make a deal with you dutchie
> 
> if you can post any verifiable information that proves anything I actually said in my original post is wrong in any way then I will apologise and take it up with commsec.
> 
> ...




Well bull get your spelling right   , Veritable .

  What was your Implication ? regarding Techs trade ?

Bob.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi Bobby 



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Well bull get your spelling right   , Veritable .
> 
> What was your Implication ? regarding Techs trade ?
> 
> Bob.




I'm not sure what point you are trying to make 

'Verifiable' is the legitimate adjective form for the transitive verb 'verify' 

and so there is nothing wrong with its spelling.

Prison Break is about to start so I'll see you in the soup tomorrow if you would like to discuss spelling further 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## David123 (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

CUTITOUTTHELOTOFYOU.PEACE!!!!!!!


QBALL  Your Bored, go find sumtin else to do!!!



cheers


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

GP.

No,I should,I get ripped of with a full service broker.
I've traded Margin for years and hate discretionary trading.
However every now and then (just lately more now) trades come up that I cant resist so Ive taken them and paid rediculous brokerage.

Infact my broker has suggested that they will set up an e'trade account for me.Ive cut them back from 1% to .4 of a % which isnt bad now but thats only been the last month.

Now Bullmarket.
I dont care what name you give but whatever it is I will instruct my broker to verify that singular trade.
Infact *I insist * that this be verified by either You,Wayne,or Joe,preferably 2 people.

I dont give a toss who you are or say you are but I will vehemently defend my integrety,something you know very little about and *grossly underestimate*.

My runs are on the board,you havent even got a place in the team.

You take every opportunity to cut myself down to size,without adding a great deal to the community.
Well I'm out to do some trimming of my own and your in my cross hairs.

Pity should have had a few bucks on it.

Hows $50K.$100K whatever you like----- verified by Ernst Young---Nahh dont think your that stupid---could be wrong---You could just be my minature "Bondie"


----------



## GreatPig (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> get your spelling right   , Veritable



Actually veritable means something different.

Veritable is the adjective form of the noun Verity, meaning genuine or real.

Verifiable is the adjective form of the verb Verify, meaning able to be proven.

FWIW 

GP


----------



## Bronte (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

"What goes around comes around"
Have a read from "Trading the SPI"
End of page 14 to page 19


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Yeh had a laugh to myself.
Actually pointed that out to Wayne in a private mail.

That was left in the Air--this wont be.


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> "What goes around comes around"
> Have a read from "Trading the SPI"
> End of page 14 to page 19




Let's call it a day folks, let's give tech a chance to verify this trade.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Actually veritable means something different.
> 
> Veritable is the adjective form of the noun Verity, meaning genuine or real.
> 
> ...




Spot on GP,

Thats why I used Veritable ! 
Bulls word verifiable is not pertinent to his statement.
Hope bull gets it ?  

Bob.


----------



## bullmarket (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi tech/a 

re your request for a name - if you want to be taken seriously then why not post here the name of your broker and the name of the company that employs him.

I will then pass on that info to someone who can verify if the person you claim is your broker is legitimate and if so then they will give him/her a call.

Otherwise you are simply wasting my time 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Bobby (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Wow bull , did you post this whilst prison break was on ?

You Sir won't be sleeping well then  

Bob.


----------



## phoenixrising (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Tech, good luck with the trade.

Cynical  -  Dictionary  definition
1 - Denying the sincerity of people's motives and actions
2 - Sarcastic, sneering, etc


----------



## wayneL (17 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi tech/a
> 
> re your request for a name - if you want to be taken seriously then why not post here the name of your broker and the name of the company that employs him.
> 
> ...




I really don't think it's a good idea posting people names in a public forum without their consent.

Bull, Tech is not even necessarily asking for your real name.(is that right Tech?) It's just a name to tell the broker so he doesn't give info out to someone unauthorized. Use "Mikael Gorbachev" for all anybody cares.

C'mon let's expitite this as painlessly as possible so we can settle it and move on.

Cheers


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi wayne 

As I posted earlier, I don't think even tech/a is foolish enough to authorise someone to give tech/a's personal details out to a complete stranger over the phone.....especially when the person who tech/a authorises will have no way whatsover of knowing with 100% certainty whether he is disclosing tech/a's personal details over the phone to me or someone ringing on my behalf....it's as simple as that 

Therefore it make absolutely no difference whatsoever what name I give tech/a, but if he insists on a name then I'm tossing up between Yogi Bear and Fred Flinstone atm   

But if for some strange reason it's important to tech/a to prove his trade to me then as I also said earlier all he has to do is post the name and company of his broker and I will then pass on that info to someone who can verify the name and authenticity of the person and if all is authentic then the person verifiying the information for me can follow it up with tech/a's supposed broker on my behalf.....I can't be any fairer than that  

If tech/a is not prepared to do that then he is just wasting my and most probably other peoples' time as well ..

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

I have received confirmation of the trade from Tech/a's broker.

A limit order was placed at 10:44 for 30,000 shares of CTO @ $0.38.

The order was filled at 10:47 and can be seen on the screenshot that Bullmarket kindly supplied.

Case closed as far as I am concerned.

Cheers

<<<edit>>> For the sake of accuracy. It was Tech/A who supplied the screenshot of the course of sales, not Bullmarket.


----------



## professor_frink (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

hey tech you didn't mention a stop for the trade, where abouts did you place it and are you still in?


----------



## emma (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Damn, just when I thought I might learn something from this thread it gets sidetracked.  Perhaps Doubting Thomases (?) should post some of their trades to also give some education - sniping from the sidelines of a particular thread is not constructive.

Now that the trade has been verified - I hope now a gentlemanly apology will follow.


----------



## tech/a (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Prof.
Yes still in.
Have enclosed chart for closer look at analysis.CTO
Also a loser,AIM ( a particularly good example of things that can and do go astray)


----------



## professor_frink (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

thanks for that tech. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi emma 



			
				emma said:
			
		

> Damn, just when I thought I might learn something from this thread it gets sidetracked.  Perhaps Doubting Thomases (?) should post some of their trades to also give some education - sniping from the sidelines of a particular thread is not constructive.
> 
> Now that the trade has been verified - I hope now a gentlemanly apology will follow.




*I do not owe anyone an apology because firstly my original post said that the course of sales do not support the price and time that tech/a originally claimed to have bought the shares at (and that is an undeniable fact) and secondly I haven't seen any verifiable information that proves anything I actually said is wrong in anyway whatsoever....it's as simple as that * 

Tech/a offered to give me the name of his broker if I gave him a name I would call under (I posted 2 names for tech/a to use) and I still haven't received the name of his broker and I don't expect him to give it out anyway.  So in affect, tech/a has backed away from that offer.

Finally, what wayne posted may or may not be true from my point of view because I have no way of verifying it, but then again if you look back through my posts you will see that I never said tech/a didn't buy them and that whether he did or did not is of no interest to me....I was just highlighting the inconsistancy between what he originally claimed and reality 

I hope this clears things up for you emma 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## emma (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

"whether he did or did not is of no interest to me."  Bullmarket - if this statement is correct - why check the sales hardly seems the action of a disinterested bystander


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Tech/a offered to give me the name of his broker if I gave him a name I would call under (I posted 2 names for tech/a to use) and I still haven't received the name of his broker and I don't expect him to give it out anyway.  So in affect, tech/a has backed away from that offer.




:bs: If you answered Techs PM's I'm sure he would be delighted to supply you that info. Try it. He won't do it in the public forum because its not kosher.(and would be deleted anyway)



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Finally, what wayne posted may or may not be true from my point of view because I have no way of verifying it, but then again if you look back through my posts you will see that I never said tech/a didn't buy them and that whether he did or did not is of no interest to me....I was just highlighting the inconsistancy between what he originally claimed and reality




You seem do be stuck on "verifying" everything, and if you don't mind me making this observation, it certainly seem to be a last ditch defence you use when you run out of arguments. It certainly looks you are now bobbing and weaving when you have not taken the steps open to you to personally verify this.

This is so easily done. PM tech and he will give you his brokers details. I have already done this and satisfied myself. (The broker is a hell of a nice chap and only too happy to help out)

You now only have one course of action to not make yourself look worse than you currently do. Take the action suggested above.


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

hi Wayne

There is no difference in privacy or whatever if tech/a gives me the information in a PM or posts it here because I am sure you are both aware that whatever information is posted in a PM I can then give to anyone I choose or post anywhere else I see fit in order for I or someone acting on my behalf to verify.

So therefore, tech/a would have no more control on who receives any information he gives in a PM than what he has posting it in the open forum.  I already posted earlier that whatever information he gives here or in a PM I will then give to someone I know is in a position to verify the authenticity and accuracy of the information before acting on it.  If the information is genuine then the person acting on my behalf will follow up on it.

As far as I am concerned, I posted the names I or whoever would act on my behalf would use and he has since backed away from his offer to provide me the name of his broker in either a PM or in here.....*from my point of view there is nothing stopping him giving me the name of his broker in a PM if his offer was genuine....I believe his offer was not genuine * 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

bullmarket, when I first started reading this forum I thought you were an intelligent bloke, but now I will disregard anything you post here. Thanks for the illumination.


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> hi Wayne
> 
> There is no difference in privacy or whatever if tech/a gives me the information in a PM or posts it here because I am sure you are both aware that whatever information is posted in a PM I can then give to anyone I choose or post anywhere else I see fit in order for I or someone acting on my behalf to verify.
> 
> ...




1/ I haven't seen any verifiable information that proves (  ) that tech/a hasn't made reasonable efforts to expidite you verifying the trade. 

2/ I haven't seen any verifiable information that proves that you've made any effort at all to verify the trade.

I'm satisfied techs posting was in good faith and reflected the circumstances of the trade. His integrity remains intact.

Surely you can see the onus is on you to take this action.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> There is no difference in privacy or whatever if tech/a gives me the information in a PM or posts it here because I am sure you are both aware that whatever information is posted in a PM I can then give to anyone I choose or post anywhere else I see fit in order for I or someone acting on my behalf to verify.




.... further to your post:

There is a BIG difference. If Tech posted his brokers name the WHOLE WORLD is able to see it. Unless the broker authorized tech to post his name, I would delete it forthwith (Tech wouldn't do such a thing anyway) 

The name given to you via PM would take direct action from you to publicize the name. I don't believe you would take that action, so therefore the chaps name remains private apart from those directly concerned with this.

Do you not see the two positions are light years apart?


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> 1/ I haven't seen any verifiable information that proves  that tech/a hasn't made reasonable efforts to expidite you verifying the trade.




No problem....



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> 2/ I haven't seen any verifiable information that proves that you've made any effort at all to verify the trade.




That will be because I haven't received any information to verify yet.



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I'm satisfied techs posting was in good faith and reflected the circumstances of the trade. His integrity remains intact.




If you are satisfied with the information that *you* have received that is fine by me    but I can't verify the accuracy of any information that you have received. 



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Surely you can see the onus is on you to take this action.




There is no onus on me to do anything because if you look back at my original post you will see that all I said was that the course of sales do not support the time and price tech/a originally claimed to have bought the shares *(and that is an undeniable fact)* and I then went on to wish him luck if in fact he did actually buy some 

If for some reason tech/a feels he needs to prove something to me then the onus is on him to provide me with verifiable information that would allow whoever acts on my behalf to verify any information he provides and so there is no onus on me whatsoever. 

If you would like to discuss further then I'll see you in the soup tomorrow (we will be away next week)

I'm calling it a night 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> If you would like to discuss further then I'll see you in the soup tomorrow (we will be away next week)
> 
> I'm calling it a night
> 
> ...




Case closed as far as I'm concerned. Several things are now "verified".


----------



## professor_frink (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> I'm calling it a night




And not a moment too soon either. Thank god for that!


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi again wayne 



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Case closed as far as I'm concerned. Several things are now "verified".




no problem - case closed for me as well - but from my point of view nothing has been verified 

Good night

bullmarket


----------



## wayneL (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				bullmarket @ 8:03 PM said:
			
		

> I'm calling it a night






			
				bullmarket @ 8:23 PM said:
			
		

> no problem - case closed for me as well...




I will need verification next time you call it a night : You know, just to prove you're actually calling it a night.


----------



## Julia (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Bullmarket:

I have just finished reading through this thread.  Frankly you have made a complete fool of yourself.

Over the time you have been a member of ASF, despite your often banal and repetitive cliched responses, you have on occasions demonstrated  a flicker of something worthwhile.  So I, like many others, have swallowed hard and sworn to  avoid jumping back at you.

Several members have dropped gentle suggestions that some of your expressions, whilst amusing enough once, can drive others to complete distraction if repeated often enough.  e.g. what on earth does "see you in the soup" mean?  Blessedly, you appear to have stopped suggesting you will see us "in the swamp".

We all have different reasons for belong to ASF.  For myself, I value  the sense of a helpful and constructive community made up of diverse characters, different ages, backgrounds and interests.  Some of them have been generous enough to disclose some really personal difficulties, e.g. the addictive gambling concerns in the last couple of days.  These people deserve our genuine appreciation.

I know that if I post a query on anything at all in attempt to find assistance, it will be readily and generously forthcoming.  I believe that most members approach the forum in a similar way to myself.

I also know that Tech-A is a genuine, straight-up person.  He also would be the first to admit that he is easily irritated by fools.  And sometimes this irritation can come across as arrogance.  Nothing like this has been evident in this thread.

For you to make such a stupid and pointless suggestion, however "masked" you may have tried to make it appear, that he was being untruthful in describing some particular trade is unbelievably unrealistic and incredibly petty.  I had hoped that you'd got over the need to pick at whatever Tech says and does in some sort of stupid attempt to raise your own profile.
Obviously not.

Now, bullmarket, just do not go on again about your bloody verifiable information etc.  You have been offered the opportunity for all the verifying you might want already, unnecessary though that is.  For heaven's sake, Wayne has "verified" the damn trade.  Isn't that enough.

Honestly, I don't very often just become completely exasperated, but right now I feel like the kindergarten teacher who needs to tell that silly child to just go and sit in the naughty corner.

Julia


----------



## Dan_ (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Julia a great post and could not agree more.

Thank you


----------



## bullmarket (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

julia, why not put me on your ignore list ?


----------



## Dan_ (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Bullmarket,

Thanks for teaching me one lesson, the beauty and simplicity of the ignore button. No longer will I have to wade though your ever increasing watered down soup of posts.

So now thanks to this feature (thanks Joe) there will be no Bullmarket for me, However this leave me with two questions.

1. Is there a thread where people can discuss short term discretionary trades that will be educational for myself as well as others as it seems to have gotten lost?

2. A question for WayneL, as now I no longer see a Bullmarket, does this make me a bear?


----------



## professor_frink (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

the problem with that dan, is ignoring one person doesn't eliminate other people quoting them and arguing back, so your left with a thread that you can't follow because it doesn't make much sense, which means bullmarket has won his battle by destroying the thread, just like the 'risk' thread a little while ago.

p.s I thought you were done for the night bullmarket. Back for round 3 hey?


----------



## Joe Blow (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

When all is said and done on this issue regarding verification of tech/a's trade I will split all of the posts concerning this drama off into a new thread allowing everyone to get back to discussing the topic at hand - posting details of their short term discretionary trades.

In future I think these sorts of issues should be dealt with via the Private Message system. If you have a query about or issue with someone's posted trade, send them a PM and have a chat about it. That way we can keep the threads *on topic*.

So since all these posts (and any others on this topic) will be leaving this thread in the very near future I am going to have a competiton to determine the title of the new thread, because my brain hurts just thinking about it. Please post your entries in this thread.


----------



## Dan_ (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> the problem with that dan, is ignoring one person doesn't eliminate other people quoting them and arguing back, so your left with a thread that you can't follow because it doesn't make much sense, which means bullmarket has won his battle by destroying the thread, just like the 'risk' thread a little while ago.




Very true professor_frink (great name BTW, how did u ever work out the pickle matrix? ) I guess that is where it's up to the moderators to step in and maintain the flow of the thread whilst filing the excess in the round intray next to their desks. However as simple as this sounds it's not that easy unfortunately.

I guess I find it amusing that Tech/A has posted a trade, which was called into question by Bullmarket who wants Tech/A to verify the information contained in that particular post (which has been verified by WayneL, and honestly in my opinion Tech's integrity is more that enough) as he claims he has proof that no trades were taken at that time. Yet his proof is a txt document which could be produced from anywhere and he claims it's from comsec?

In short he wants verifiable proof to support his proof which is unverifiable as it's only a text document?   

I have enough trouble trying to learn all this stock stuff as it is without the croutons floating in the soup!

Surely if someone posts something we disagree with, can’t we just ask them to clarify before we start the witch-hunt?  

Anyhow enough about that from me. 

Thanks to all who have currently posted their short term methods and please keep it coming. I find it very educational and appreciate the effort put in. unfortunately I don’t have anything yet to offer but thought constructive threads like this I will have something sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dan_ (18 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

My suggestion for the title for the back and forth threads,

"Bored? click here"


----------



## GreatPig (19 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

I don't care what the thread is called, but can I suggest that it be immediately locked?

Enough is enough already.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## bunyip (19 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi Julia

Boy, you really gave Bull M a mouthful. Obviously you are, like so many others, exasperated that this bloke has once again made a mug of himself. It's not the first time he's done it and it probably won't be the last. Let's just treat him as our own special form of amusement on this forum.....good entertainment value to lighten our moods during this testing time in the market.

Cheers
Bunyip


----------



## sails (19 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Joe, I think it is a great idea to move these unnecessary posts to their own thread and keep the original intact.  Agree with the sentiment of others here that these posts become very exasperating to see good threads become so incredibly disrupted.

One suggestion - perhaps also consider editing the time in Tech's original post as Wayne is satisfied with it -  that is if it's OK with Tech and hopefully prevent some other bored poster looking up historical course of sales and question it all over again   

Suggestions for new name - Bullmarket's Beefs.....     Beef Soup...      

GreatPig,  I don't think it should be a closed thread as I doubt that BM is going to change his ways.  Better to have a thread that he can post away to and we only read it IF we choose.  Agree with Professor that putting someone on ignore makes the thread difficult to read.


----------



## tech/a (19 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

*Simply delete the rubbish,mine and his and lets get on with it.*

Realtime should be as close as possible to actual so that the full "emotion" can be factored into the trade.
This is very important in the learning experience particularly for short term trades.

No one likes posting a loser,---its human nature--but its more about what we do with them than not showing them.
I'm wrong more often than I'm right and have drawdowns in both discretionary and Longterm mechanical trades.

People like to know that who ever they are following is profitable as well---and I understand that---getting trading hints from a nett un profitable trader isnt a wise move.

For me I've never been greatly perturbed about posting my trades---prefering to live by the sword--or die by it--I have learn much sticking my head out,so will continue to do so.

Finally it was important that Wayne verified the trade simply *for my own credibility to the populace * who look for some help not to any individual poster. Ive questioned trades myself.
If I say Ive traded it I'm happy if needed by a poster to verify it.

Its simple to do and has been done I dont have a problem with it.


----------



## bullmarket (20 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi Dan 



			
				Dan_ said:
			
		

> ............I guess I find it amusing that Tech/A has posted a trade, which was called into question by Bullmarket who wants Tech/A to verify the information contained in that particular post (which has been verified by WayneL, and honestly in my opinion Tech's integrity is more that enough) as he claims he has proof that no trades were taken at that time. Yet his proof is a txt document which could be produced from anywhere and he claims it's from comsec?
> 
> In short he wants verifiable proof to support his proof which is unverifiable as it's only a text document?  ......................





*Let me clarify a few of points you make above which are not true * 

1) If you look back at all my posts you will see I never requested tech/a to prove his trade....in my original post I pointed out that the course of sales do not support the time and price tech/a originally claimed to have bought the shares *(and that is undeniably true)*.....I then went on to wish him luck with his trade if in fact he did buy some shares but at no stage did I request him to prove his trade.

2) I also posted earlier that if Wayne is satisfied with the information that he has been given then that is fine by me *but from my point of view nothing at all has been verified * because the information passed on to wayne has not been passed on to me as offered by tech/a.

3) You say that the course of sales I posted is not verifiable.....imo your statement is so laughable that it's not funny   I quoted Commsec as the source of the data and surely even you could muster up enough brain power to verify the data I posted, if you really wanted to, by contacting either Commsec, any major broker or the ASX itself who I know for a fact will all be able to verify the COS data I posted.

4) Tech/a offered to provide me with the name of his broker but when I took him up on the offer in an earlier post he has since backed away from the offer and so I now believe the offer was never genuine. The only info tech/a has given (voluntarily and unsolicited) me is a name which he claims is his true identity....it may or may not be for all I know.....*I have since passed the name he gave me to someone for verification and they have emailed me back that name's address. *  This morning I have emailed those details to someone else who will be able to verify tech/a's alleged trade for me since tech/a insisted earlier that it be verified for me, but then backed off by not supplying me his personal details   

I hope this clears things up for you 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## professor_frink (20 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

cmon bullmarket give it a rest. It's getting a little old now. And stop winking at people- it's kinda weird.


----------



## bullmarket (20 May 2006)

*Re: Short term discretionary trades---Real time examples*

Hi professor_frink 

no problem - mrs bullmarket and I are heading away for a week on Monday and I'll try and get rid of the twitch   

but if people make statements about me that are not true I am entitled to respond just like anyone else is 

cheers

bullmarket


----------

